# Las Vegas Museums?



## gumbyk (May 11, 2009)

Hi Guys,
We're off to Las Veags ina couple of weeks, and I was wondering of anyone knows if there are any aviation museums/warbird hangars anywhere near there?

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 21, 2009)

All I can find on short notice.

Howard W Cannon Aviation Museum

Las Vegas Museums

Not much has changed since this thread in 2007.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/any-warbirds-near-las-vegas-6698.html


Wheelsup


----------



## GrauGeist (May 21, 2009)

gumbyk said:


> Hi Guys,
> We're off to Las Veags ina couple of weeks, and I was wondering of anyone knows if there are any aviation museums/warbird hangars anywhere near there?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


If you're flying into LAX and headed to Las Vegas, the Chino airport (Planes of Fame) is a stop that would not be very far out of your way if you're driving to Vegas from the airport.

http://www.planesoffame.org/


----------

